# Have you ever made: Homemade ricotta?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 2, 2012)

13.30 Hours.

Good Afternoon, Buonsera, 

One of the simplest pleasures, is to have home made Ricotta ... Here is the family recipe ... 

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups Organic whole milk ( by choice, you can use regular whole milk)
1/2 cup organic heavy cream
Zest of 2 lemons and the juice
1/4 teaspoon Coarse or Kosher Salt 
1/4 teaspoon Sugar 

1. Creating Ricotta is a 2 day process, however, the final results are that you shall have a Creamier and thicker than shop bought Ricotta, which can be pasty and runny outside of Italia. 

2. Ricotta is often made with Vinegar, however, I use hand squeezed Lemon juice which provides a refreshing citrus flavor and lovely aromas.

DIRECTIONS ...

a) in a small sauce pan, heat the milk, and heavy cream to 180 degrees.
b) remove from the heat and add: lemon juice, zest, salt and sugar.
c) pour mixture into a cheese cloth lined strainer and strain OVERNIGHT
d) press out any remaining liquid and the Ricotta is Ready to use ! 

It is lovely in Baked Pastas ... or on its own with a sprinkle of herbs and Focaccia warm out of oven ... or with fresh fruit and a drizzle of honey ...

Kind regards.
Happy Holidays.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw milk is more difficult to come by in many areas of the US than it used to be in some areas in  Europe.  At what temperature should the the overnight draining be done?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 2, 2012)

*@ Bill:  I would turn off radiators in kitchen*

Good Afternoon Bill,

I would turn off  the kitchen radiators for this ... 

Or, leave window open, and keep heat on low ... 

The cooking end, 180 - 190 for the milk ... whole milk in USA is fine ... 

Let me know how it goes ... it is very simple ...

www.smittenkitchen.com 

I have not used the exact recipe, However, it is standard know how here in Gargano Peninsula, Puglia ... My friends in Basilicata make it and so did my Grandmom, Margherite. 

Happy Holidays.
Margi.  








ORIGINAL POST ...

Good Afternoon, Buonsera, 

One of the simplest pleasures, is to have home made Ricotta ... Here is the family recipe ... 

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups Organic whole milk ( by choice, you can use regular whole milk)
1/2 cup organic heavy cream
Zest of 2 lemons and the juice
1/4 teaspoon Coarse or Kosher Salt 
1/4 teaspoon Sugar 

1. Creating Ricotta is a 2 day process, however, the final results are that you shall have a Creamier and thicker than shop bought Ricotta, which can be pasty and runny outside of Italia. 

2. Ricotta is often made with Vinegar, however, I use hand squeezed Lemon juice which provides a refreshing citrus flavor and lovely aromas.

DIRECTIONS ...

a) in a small sauce pan, heat the milk, and heavy cream to 180 degrees.
b) remove from the heat and add: lemon juice, zest, salt and sugar.
c) pour mixture into a cheese cloth lined strainer and strain OVERNIGHT
d) press out any remaining liquid and the Ricotta is Ready to use ! 

It is lovely in Baked Pastas ... or on its own with a sprinkle of herbs and Focaccia warm out of oven ... or with fresh fruit and a drizzle of honey ...

Kind regards.
Happy Holidays.
Margi Cintrano. [/QUOTE]


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon Bill,
> 
> I would turn off  the kitchen radiators for this ...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Interesting website.  Looks like an interesting alternative to the heavy cream you add to your basil pesto and to the cream cheese I add to mine.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought ricotta was made from the whey left from making mozzarella or sometimes other cheese.

Ricotta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 2, 2012)

I've made fresh cheeses a few times, including ricotta and Indian paneer. One thing to note about organic whole milk in the US is that, unless you are getting it directly from a farm, it's almost always "ultra pasteurized" for long shelf life, and doesn't work well for most cheese making without the addition of something like calcium chloride. The curds don't set up properly. However, it _should_ be fine for something like ricotta. I'll admit that I haven't tried it, though.



> I thought ricotta was made from the whey left from making mozzarella or sometimes other cheese.


This is true. Margi's recipe produces a product that's similar to cottage cheese, rather than the ricotta we see in grocery stores. But it's what many Italians make and use in their own recipes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 2, 2012)

*@ Claire: Margaux´s Reply*



Margi Cintrano said:


> 13.30 Hours.
> 
> Good Afternoon, Buonsera,
> 
> ...


 
@ Claire,

Good afternoon. 

The recipe works as is, however, if people wish to contact dairies who can sell whey, then, this is another method of making same ... 

My friends in Basilicata and I have made this Ricotta many times, and believe me, it is better than any Brand purchase-able ... 

Thanks for feedback.
Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 2, 2012)

@ Steve,

Perhaps, we need to clarify, organic ... Here is E.U. we do not graze our animals on " in-substainable " terroirs ... 

I am fully aware about this issue in the USA ... I have very profound heart felt memories of the USA, however, I do know that there are un-kooth issues regarding hormones and insubstainability factors, for example in Maui, Hawaii ... 

However, regular whole milk and regular heavy cream are just fine to use for Ricotta as you mentioned ... I use regular cream and regular milk in Italia. 

In Spain, I rarely make home made ricotta ... perhaps during holidays, Christmas that is for the family lasagne --- or in Switzerland when I am visiting my younger dtr. 

Kind regards. 
Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm about to make some quark. I wonder if the whey from making quark would work. Hmmm.

I'll give it a try. I have no other use for the whey and I hate throwing it away.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Steve,
> 
> Perhaps, we need to clarify, organic ... Here is E.U. we do not graze our animals on " in-substainable " terroirs ...


Hi Margi,

"Organic" in the US is defined as "foods that are produced using methods that do not involve modern synthetic inputs such as synthetic pesticides and chemical fertilizers, do not contain genetically modified organisms, and are not processed using irradiation, industrial solvents, or chemical food additives."

What you describe sounds like what we would refer to here as "pastured milk". In other words, the cow from which the milk came has only eaten grass. It may or may not be organic. It may or may not be raw.

Pasteurization refers to the heating method used to retard bacterial growth and improve shelf life. Pasteurized milk is heated to 165 F for 15-30 seconds. It has a shelf life of 2-3 weeks.

Ultra-pasteurized milk is heated to 280 F for at least a second. UP milk has a shelf life of 2 or more MONTHS. It doesn't require refrigeration until after it's been opened. The heating process also breaks down some of the proteins, and this is why it isn't suitable for most cheese making.

Unfortunately, most organic milk in the US is ultra-pasteurized. Organic milk tends to not sell as quickly, so grocers prefer the products with longer shelf life. I wish this were not the case.

Definitions aside, I would agree that the best milk for making any kind of cheese is raw, fresh, farm milk. If you can get it, that is. In many places here it's illegal to sell it. The second best choice would be pasteurized store milk. And while I use many organic products, I don't feel that organic milk is a good choice for making cheese _unless_ you know that it's not been ultra-pasteurized. It will say this on the label.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

I just recently saw filtered organic milk. Well, they claim it is organic, but they didn't say who, if anyone, did the certification.

Most of the organic milk I see is at the health food store and not ultra-pasteurized.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 2, 2012)

We've made ricotta and motz.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 2, 2012)

This sounds fascinating, Margi!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

*@ Craig: Motz ?*



CraigC said:


> We've made ricotta and motz.


 

@ Craig,

Good Morning,

I am sorry, I have never heard of Motz ... what exactly are you speaking about ? Does it have another name it goes by ? Do you mean Buffala di Mozzarella ? 

Thanks for reply and feedback.
Have nice Tuesday.
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 3, 2012)

Slang for mozzarella (cows milk). Just like ricotta is sometimes refered to as pot cheese.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

@ Bill,

I have seen buttermilk too ... However, it does not exist in Mediterranean and I have never used this product ... I prefer as Natural as possible, which means, nothing in cans, plastic, frozen, jars or wax cartons ... if possible ! 

Thanks for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

@ Craig.

Entiendo muy bien ahora ... I understand very well now ... Thanks for explaining.

Where are the USA Ales for the wine post I had started ? Have u read my message ? 

Happy Easter. 
Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

@ Dawgluver,

Grazie ... It is so easy ... See the website I posted ... I am sure, you shall enjoy ...

Thanks for feedback.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TOO,
margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

I do not make ricotta, but every once in a while (mostly if somebody gives me some milk for free) I'd make, what's called Farmers Cheese here in the States. I like the home made one better than the store bought becasue you can control the moisture in the end product. Also you can add salt or even other herbs, ok I do not add herbs, but it can be done. Unlike ricotta it doesn't really have a curd, it is pasty rather product. Doesn't taste like past though.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 3, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I do not make ricotta, but every once in a while (mostly if somebody gives me some milk for free) I'd make, what's called Farmers Cheese here in the States. I like the home made one better than the store bought becasue you can control the moisture in the end product. Also you can add salt or even other herbs, ok I do not add herbs, but it can be done. Unlike ricotta it doesn't really have a curd, it is pasty rather product. Doesn't taste like past though.


We like blintzes filled with farmer's cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

I went to the link you posted, Margi and found the recipe. What I see in the pictures actually looks very close to what I make. The store bought ricotta, seems to me, has different texture. Maybe it is the process that makes the difference in ricotta or farmer's cheese. Though I hve used both lemon juice and the sour cram or yogurt as a starter.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

Blintzes, Bill, you are teasing me. Right now before Passover there is no time to make them. Too much cleaning. Maybe after Passover i will have to make some.


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your recipe Margi. I recently found a recipe for Ricotta in a magazine, but haven't got around to trying it. But your recipe sounds like it would make a much nicer cheese. Plus, this whole thread has been quite informative!

Now I'm eager to see if I can find some fresh whole milk to buy. There's quite a few farms around here and several little "farmer's markets". From what I've read here in this thread, I think I would get a much nicer cheese with fresh milk than what I would from store-bought milk.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

*@ Vanitas and @ Charlie:  Thanks for feedback*



Vanitas said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your recipe Margi. I recently found a recipe for Ricotta in a magazine, but haven't got around to trying it. But your recipe sounds like it would make a much nicer cheese. Plus, this whole thread has been quite informative!
> 
> Now I'm eager to see if I can find some fresh whole milk to buy. There's quite a few farms around here and several little "farmer's markets". From what I've read here in this thread, I think I would get a much nicer cheese with fresh milk than what I would from store-bought milk.


 

@ Vanitas,

Just use regular whole milk ... do not bother with organic ... Steve is correct ... it changes the milk texture ... Normal quality products ... 


@ Charlie,

Happy Holidays. 

The texture of my ricotta, is NOT cottage cheesey ... NO ! 
As you have mentioned, it is more on the Farmer´s Cheese texture, however just a wee wee bit less pastey ... 

REQUESON in Spain is Farmer´s Cheese and manufactured Ricotta is quite different, yet still both have a pastey and spreadable texture --- unlike Cottage cheese which is curdy --- and quite wet ...

My recipe: is not wet, nor humid ... More like the Farmer´s Cheese, however just a wee wee bit less pastey ... Delectable for Focaccia Filled Oven Baked by Scratch Bread ... 

Just perfect for filling manicotti !! and baking in oven ... great lunch for tomorrow ... 

Thanks for all the posts.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

fresh, aka raw milk is a whole another story. I wish I could find some too.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

The ricotta ere is totally different than farmer's cheese, at least the brand I buy. Ricotta is actually more like cotage chees than farmer's cheese.


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 3, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Now I'm eager to see if I can find some *fresh whole milk* to buy. There's quite a few farms around here and several little "farmer's markets". From what I've read here in this thread, I think I would get a much nicer cheese with fresh milk than what I would from store-bought milk.





Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Vanitas,
> 
> Just use regular whole milk ... do not bother with organic ... Steve is correct ... it changes the milk texture ... Normal quality products ...


Whoops! Sorry, I meant fresh farm milk - right from the cow 



CharlieD said:


> The ricotta ere is totally different than farmer's cheese, at least the brand I buy. Ricotta is actually more like cotage chees than farmer's cheese.


Same here. I did a quick Google on the Requeson cheese that Margi mentioned and yes, it absolutely looks like Ricotta. I'm thinking it's just a regional thing, because the farmer's cheese I get around me is a fairly firm block cheese and nothing like Ricotta. That being said, I would relate Ricotta to a "pressed together Cottage Cheese, minus the liquid". 

I had no idea cheeses were so different around the world. I'm _still_ learning from this thread!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Blintzes, Bill, you are teasing me. Right now before Passover there is no time to make them. Too much cleaning. Maybe after Passover i will have to make some.


Chag Sameach to you and yours CD.
When I was a child my Mum had a house cow so farmers cheese was on the table more than butter. I cant get raw cows milk but I can get goats to make the cheese.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Chag Sameach to you and yours CD.
> When I was a child my Mum had a house cow so farmers cheese was on the table more than butter. I cant get raw cows milk but I can get goats to make the cheese.



Goats that make cheese? That sounds like some very talented goats.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2012)

The reason my parents got a house cow was because I and my two brothers caught undulent fever from raw infected milk. It happened 50 yrs ago and my memory of it is still vivid, I would not wish it on anyone.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Charlie,

It would probably be time consuming to drive through the country´s or state´s dairies in the USA, and asking for the amount of raw milk required to make a bit of Ricotta ... 

However, it can be done ... especially in dairy regions of the Mediterranean ... ( a little financial gift should be convincing during the crisis --- and it is a very tiny amount needed for ricotta making ... ) 

DAIRY ZONES: 

*** Galicia, Asturias and Cantabria: northern west and north central Spain
*** Lombardia, Piemonte, Veneto : northwest and northeast Italy
*** Emilia Romagna, Italy: Parma for Reggiano Parmesano 

*** for sheep cheese: the mountains in SARDINIA certainly, as I have done it !!! I love Pecorino fiore sardo !!! to die and go to heaven for ... 
Thanks for post.
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 4, 2012)

Typically we prefer most imported cheeses to the domestic USA clones.  In some instances the same brand cheese produced in the USA is not as good as the imported version of that brand; E.G. Bel Paese, as it was available in Italy 45 - 50 years ago.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2012)

The only American produce cheese I like is Havarti, everything else is a poor imitation. Unfortunatelly people here do not realise how (hm, how should I say this?)
how much more advanced/better the dairy products in some other countries are. Not everywhere but even in stupid soviet days the variety and availability (if you had conections) of dairy products were so much better, especially the quality.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Charlie,
> 
> It would probably be time consuming to drive through the country...


 
It really would be, especially in the winter month, when driving is no fun to begin with. The main problem however is the fact that state (at least here in Minnesota) prohibits the sale of raw milk. Ah, how I love raw milk. 
So it is not only problem to drive to the place, finding the safe and clean farm so no harm will be done from drinking the raw milk, but also finding farmers who are willing to break the law. Now in my case it makes it even harder becasue there is the kosher issue is involved.


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 4, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> It really would be, especially in the winter month, when driving is no fun to begin with. The main problem however is the fact that state (at least here in Minnesota) prohibits the sale of raw milk. Ah, how I love raw milk.


Bummer, it's also illegal to sell raw milk here in BC. 

What a tease... there's so many farms nearby. I can hear cows from my house. 

Well, to the supermarket I go.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

I did some Googling and found a very interesting resource. It's a list of farms in the USA and other countries, where you can obtain raw milk.

I looked up Canada and found one place that sells "shares" in the herd and I guess then the milk is yours. You don't buy milk; you buy part of a cow or goat herd. I had heard of this workaround before.

Here are the links: Where Can I Find Real Milk Products?

Where Can I Find Real (Raw) Milk?--Other Countries


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Charlie,

Good Afternoon. Hope you are enjoying ur holidays. 

Firstly, I am so curious ... 

1) For example, there is a large Kosher Wine Business in La Rioja, Spain ... 
What historic rituals make a wine in a bottle Kosher ? 

2) The same question for cheese ? or raw milk ? 

3rdly, are there neutral foods, which do not require a Kosher or unkosher status ?

I am aware, that shellfish ( lobster, prawns, crab, oysters, mussels and clams for example), pork products or mixing meat with dairy is not kosher. 

How does this work with Fruit or Veggies ?

I am asking as I had been quite amazed when La Rioja had increased their wine production especially for the Israeli, USA, Canadian and UK markets ... 

Kind reagrds. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Tax Lady,

Thanks for the website navigation research. Appreciate ur time ...

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ...  Where Can I Find Real Milk Products?
> 
> ..


 
I am intimitally familiar with the site. Unfortunatelly the closest one to the city is about 2 hours plus away, and even then it is goat milk, not that I mind, I love goat milk, but family won't touch it. And Just for my self i am too lazy and too busy to drive that far.


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the links taxlady!!

I'm in the same boat, Charlie. Closest one to me is about 2.5 hours away. Good to know though!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Steve,

Hope u are having lovely holiday and time off for all ur wonderful gastronomic hobbies.

Thanks for your clarification on some controversial points, where words are not sufficient ... 

Homogenized and pasterized are mis ... interpreted in EU ... they tend to mean, falsified dairy ! 

Kindest and Happy Holidays.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi, as far as your kosher questions, sorry folks totally of topic here, let me try to answer in order of your questions.

1. Traditionally kosher wine had to be made by Jews to be kosher, nothing specifically non-kosher about grape and grape product, except the fact that there could have been small bugs on the vine and bugs are big no-no. Thus in Jewish production the special attention was given to that fact. 

2. Milk of a kosher animal, cow, goat, lamb, is inherently kosher. However in the olden day in the Eastern European countries when an old woman or a young one for that matter, would milk the cow, and I have seen this with my own eyes even nowadays during my summers spent out in the country side, they would put some pork lard on their hands, a hand lotion of a sort if you will, to make hands softer so not to hurt the udder. And then during milking the milk will sort of drip (unintentionally probably or not) thru the lard laden hands rendering that milk not kosher because it just got mixed in with pork fat, very none kosher item.
In the hot climate there was a different sort of a problem. To keep the cow or goat milk for a long time the owners would mixed it with the milk of a donkey, for some reason milk of a donkey last much-much longer by compressing. Again a kosher item mixed in with not kosher making unfit for consumption. BTW word “kosher” means “fit”, i.e. fit for consumption according to the Torah laws. So to avoid the above problem for milk and furthermore other dairy by products, it is necessary for Jewish supervision. A side note, nowadays in America the rules are so strict that some Rabbis say that it is not a problem to consume regular milk that was produced without Jewish supervision, because the government requirements are so strict that we can rely on those requirements. 
A separate issue is with cheese production. The animal rennet used in traditional production. This means mixing of meat and dairy products together which is also not allowed by laws of kashrut. 

3. What do you mean by natural foods? Eggs of a kosher bird are kosher and do not require supervision, however one has to know for sure that it is chicken egg you are eating and not an eagle. Honey is consider kosher, as long as there are no leftovers of the bee in it, apparently a lot of times bees lose their legs in honey, that honey would not be kosher. All vegetables and fruits are naturally kosher if not served with bugs that are often found on them, especially on leafy things like lettuce for example. Even water could be a problem. There was some kind of tiny-tiny bugs in the water in some district of New York and the kosher consumer had to buy bottled water. Laws of kashrut are very complicated. Those are just few small examples that do not even begin to scratch the surface of the real issue at large. 

If you need/want to know more details, please PM me I do not want to take any more time and space of the topic here and people’s patients (sp?). Thank you and sorry everybody.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2012)

Charlie, I think the rules of kashrut would make an interesting thread on its own.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2012)

Charley D both my parents were atheists which was one of the reasons my parents moved from London to Wales.This lead to yrs of isolation from my father family (all my Mums were dead). My Dads family were very Orthodox. One day I answered the door and their was a little man with a cigar in his mouth(my uncle by marriage, a Georgian Jew) little Maury was a legend in the east end of London 
A lot of crying took place, Maury went back and told them we were well and this rift should be healed.

The first meal I remember was at my Aunty Sadie's house in Regents Park it was leg of lamb that had be porged by Manns the butcher. The cost of the Micro surgery to take every vein out of the leg to produce a kosher hind leg was massive.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

*@ Charlie D. :  Kindest Thanks*

Good Afternoon Charlie,

Firstly, I want to thank you for your exemplary information provided, the time taken and thoroughly profound yet comprehensible explanations on the heritage and history of Jewish gastronomic Dietary Laws. 

From my viewpoint, you would certainly be a fine University Professor or Adult Educational Coach ... 

I also agree, that your knowledge on this ancient cultural and theological gastronomic topic is vast and it would make a great article and / or a book introduction ! 

My kindest regards and Thanks again for your kindness and time.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Tax lady,

Thanks so much for your research and website information on raw milk sources around the world ... There is a very good one in Galicia and they ship anywhere in Spain ... 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------

